# May be preggo 3 weeks after d&c...?!



## Dollathy

Hi there

Hoping you can help, am new to this site... Sadly miscarried our first at 7 weeks, waited until 14 weeks to pass naturally but never happened so had a d&c on 7th August. We were advised to wait one cycle for dating purposes but all I could think about was conceiving again. I was testing negative on hpt's around 5-7 days after d&c. 15 days after d&c I got a positive opk (clearblue smiley face) and have been having pregnancy symptoms ever since 2-3 dpo! 7 dpo got 2 very faint positives on cheapie hpts, a darker frer one at 8 dpo and today at 10 dpo got a 1-2 weeks pregnant on clearblue digital. 

I have two worries... 1) Although yes I was testing negative after d&c, what if a tiny bit of hcg remained and is now causing me to test positive? Would this happen? 2) my BFP today at 10 dpo on frer was no darker than 2 days ago even though a clearblue said 1-2 weeks.

Please can you give me some advice as I am going or of my mind! Is this a new pregnancy or not???

Thank you

Doll xxx


----------



## Laubull

Hi Doll, I am sorry about your loss :-( But it sounds like congratulations are in order, you are pregnant again and so soon!

I don't believe it's hcg hanging around from your mc, you've had a negative test and you normally don't ovulate if theres hcg in your system, so congratulations!!

With regards to the lines I'm not sure on this, but I wouldn't worry too much hcg levels in early pregnancy vary but the fact you got a digi result is good news. I'd try with a digi again in another 4/5 days to see if you get 2-3 week.

Fingers crossed its your rainbow baby and yeaaaa again for you. I hoping to conceive straight after a mc.

X


----------



## Dollathy

Aw thank you, I really hope this one sticks :)

Fingers crossed your BFP will be Coming along very soon with a sticky bean :D

Lots of sparkly Baby dust to you xxx


----------



## BlessedWomb

Congratulations... you are more thank likely pregnant. Oh, I hope and pray that you have a healthy & happy pregnancy!!!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats! You're so lucky getting pregnant again so soon, h&h 9 months!


----------



## Native_gurl

Dollathy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hoping you can help, am new to this site... Sadly miscarried our first at 7 weeks, waited until 14 weeks to pass naturally but never happened so had a d&c on 7th August. We were advised to wait one cycle for dating purposes but all I could think about was conceiving again. I was testing negative on hpt's around 5-7 days after d&c. 15 days after d&c I got a positive opk (clearblue smiley face) and have been having pregnancy symptoms ever since 2-3 dpo! 7 dpo got 2 very faint positives on cheapie hpts, a darker frer one at 8 dpo and today at 10 dpo got a 1-2 weeks pregnant on clearblue digital.
> 
> I have two worries... 1) Although yes I was testing negative after d&c, what if a tiny bit of hcg remained and is now causing me to test positive? Would this happen? 2) my BFP today at 10 dpo on frer was no darker than 2 days ago even though a clearblue said 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Please can you give me some advice as I am going or of my mind! Is this a new pregnancy or not???
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Doll xxx

I would think that you are certainly pregnant since the clearblue said pregnant..you have to have a fair amount of HCG in your system to register on a digi..if you had negative results in a cheapie (which i find more sensitive) then i think a congrats is in order..:hugs:


----------

